# Egress windows



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

We're looking to re-do the basement into a nicer living space and need to get an egress window installed.

I'd rather not try anything like this myself, but...how hard is it? Has anybody had one installed? How did it turn out; quality? price? Anything to watch out for? Anybody near the Livonia area that can do the work or recommend a qualified person to do it?


----------



## caseman (Apr 22, 2004)

Im in the same boat as Ron L...however, I am in Grand Blanc.


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.egresssolutions.com/

I Have sold windows to this gentleman before and he can do a pro. job for you.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

New house 3 yrs. ago and WHERE do you think the FIRST crack in the concrete was???
:sad:
Add a high water table , and in the spring I can hold bass tourneys under the stairs.
:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 
My excavator ALWAYS says:
*There's two kinds of concrete ; that which is cracked and that which has not YET.*
Robert


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

sfw1960 said:


> Think TWICE


Unfortunately, the gubbmint already did my thinking for me and it's code. I may have thought different if the stairs going up didn't have to pass/go through the kitchen. Since dormers and building up seem WAY too expensive, building living space in the semi-finished basement is an easier option.

Caseman, if you come up with other options, let me know, but I'll check out the link that dabarra3 posted.


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

Not sure exactly what you want to know but I have put in a couple of windows and a door in existing setups. I will say this. IT IS A PAIN IN THE REAR if you want to do it yourself. For customers I now call a concrete cutting service to come in and cut the hole for me. They have all the right equipment to get it done. I will warn you, it is a dirty job. I started my projects by digging the hole back from the wall so that it was comfortable to work. Make sure you have a good angle on the dig so that you will not encounter cave ins. I then rented a concrete cutting saw. I drew my window opening on the exterior of the wall 6" over sized. Since the saw would only cut 4 1/2" deep, I sliced my first cut right on the 6" oversized line. I had a dry blade so water was not needed but BE SURE TO WEAR A RESPERATOR. Remember to slice beyond intersecting corners due to the radius of the blade. I then cut a second slice inside the first one by about 6". Now with a hammer and chisel, I broke out the concrete between the two. This would make a 6" channel all the way around the window opening. Back to the saw and since the blade guard will not let you get right next to the edge of the channel I cut 1 1/2" inside of farthest cut. After this was done, go inside and start with a sledge hammer and strike the concrete in the channel area which is now "weak" from the slice. Also be sure you understand if the section you are dealing with is load bearing or not. If it is, all floor joists will have to be supported before you remove any concrete or you run the risk of cracking walls in the living area of the home. I am assuming a 4' wide window or so and sometimes depending on how the house is built it may support itself while you frame in a supporting header. Before you remove the middle waste block, be sure you have cut through ALL anchor bolts that hold the sill plate to the concrete. 
Again, may I suggest you consider a service. 
Now, what are you going to do with the concrete? I got the 4' square section loose and then put a heavy chain around it and pulled it with a truck to the back of the property. If you are in the city, you will need to break it up so you can load it yourself in a truck and haul it to a disposal site. 
I call the cutting services. They have equipment to cut deeper and use water to keep the dust to a minimum. They do it every day. They understand structure and can be sure the rest of the home is not damaged. Not that you can't do it, just realize there is a lot to consider. Rick


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Rick, many thanks, that's exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for. And you've helped me with the decision to have someone else do the work. I was leaning that way but wanted to hear it from someone who's been-there-done-that.


----------

